# Any OMGYes users out there?



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

With a wife who doesn't allow me hardly any contact below the waist, I was wondering if anyone here has any experience with OMG Yes.

They take $50 from you and purport to teach you variations on how real women like to be touched sexually based on thousands of frank interviews. Lessons include graphic video instruction and even practice on a tactile device like a phone. 

Let's be perfectly cleat, this is for my benefit. My wife does not like direct genital stimulation, nor does she masturbate except very rarely, because regular sex is much more satisfying. She does not allow oral sex, so I am starved for intimate physical contact with my wife since we are limited to PIV for everything from start to finish. Some men like a little foreplay too, and sometimes you want to enjoy your handiwork, like a erotic massage

90% of this is of course getting her buy in that this is even a good idea, but I would like to get some unbiased opinions on whether or not anyone has used this to their advantage. I do not think that she is 100% opposed to the idea here, but she has ever found manual stimulation pleasurable, by herself or from another, and thus has no interest in trying. I know there are techniques here for indirect stimulation which might provide some creative spark and provide a 3rd party acceptance for whatever moves you.

Any reviews?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Amazon.com: Wearable Panty Vibrator with Wireless Remote Control Panties Vibrating Eggs-YTOY 12 Vibration Patterns Medical Silicone Waterproof Invisible Clitoral Stimulator Sex Toys for Women Couples : Health & Household


Amazon.com: Wearable Panty Vibrator with Wireless Remote Control Panties Vibrating Eggs-YTOY 12 Vibration Patterns Medical Silicone Waterproof Invisible Clitoral Stimulator Sex Toys for Women Couples : Health & Household



www.amazon.com





One of the men on here said he and his wife get a kick out of one of these. Would your wife be willing to try it? Hands free and it just sits in her panties.


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

My wife and I purchased the OMGYes membership. The content is good and for sure does try to find very practical options. The only draw back, having had a membership for a few months, I never see any new content added. They do a great job at explaining technique and the reason why, with a lot of women explaining why they like it and how it works. 

My advice, it can be a good resource, but only if your wife decides she is interested in trying to change in this area. She has to want to explore the site with you for any value to come from it


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Blondilocks said:


> Amazon.com: Wearable Panty Vibrator with Wireless Remote Control Panties Vibrating Eggs-YTOY 12 Vibration Patterns Medical Silicone Waterproof Invisible Clitoral Stimulator Sex Toys for Women Couples : Health & Household
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Wearable Panty Vibrator with Wireless Remote Control Panties Vibrating Eggs-YTOY 12 Vibration Patterns Medical Silicone Waterproof Invisible Clitoral Stimulator Sex Toys for Women Couples : Health & Household
> ...


As much fun as that sounds for me, she's not a fan of vibrators either. But thanks for playing!


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Married_in_michigan said:


> My wife and I purchased the OMGYes membership.


What prompted you to go this route? 



> My advice, it can be a good resource, but only if your wife decides she is interested in trying to change in this area. She has to want to explore the site with you for any value to come from it


There is a very strong "if it ain't broke don't fix it" hill to climb here. Was this your wife's idea, or yours?


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

Cletus said:


> What prompted you to go this route?
> 
> 
> 
> There is a very strong "if it ain't broke don't fix it" hill to climb here. Was this your wife's idea, or yours?


I saw an article online about OMGYes, and I decided to signup (and pay) and then introduce it to my wife. Interestingly, my wife bounces back and forth on if anything actually needs to be "fixed". The main item that I used to explain why I thought OMGYes might have value is that my wife feels that she can only get pleasure when a vibrator is included, and she does not like that about herself. I used OMGYes as a avenue to help explore her pleasure options outside of toys.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Cletus said:


> As much fun as that sounds for me, she's not a fan of vibrators either. But thanks for playing!


Step out of your comfort zone. Don't show her the link with your tongue hanging out. Just say it looks interesting and there all kinds of settings on it. Remember when women used to laugh about sitting on the washing machine and getting their jollies or riding in a truck over a bumpy road? There has to be a setting on there that would simulate the less intense stimulation of a typical vibrator. And, you know, she can use the remote herself - it doesn't have to be in your control. Tell her you would like it to be your Father's Day present because making her happy makes you happy.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Blondilocks said:


> Step out of your comfort zone. Don't show her the link with your tongue hanging out. Just say it looks interesting and there all kinds of settings on it. Remember when women used to laugh about sitting on the washing machine and getting their jollies or riding in a truck over a bumpy road? There has to be a setting on there that would simulate the less intense stimulation of a typical vibrator. And, you know, she can use the remote herself - it doesn't have to be in your control. Tell her you would like it to be your Father's Day present because making her happy makes you happy.


It could be a fun toy. But the actual point of this exercise is to get to physically touch my wife more in a sexually pleasing way, either for foreplay or for the main event. 

Orgasms come easy for her, so no help is needed there. What I'm looking for is a way to break down the touch barrier in a way that she enjoys.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

She'd have to have control over it, not you, because vibration is very irritating after a point. Those eggs have been around for decades, though.


----------



## So Married (Dec 18, 2020)

Cletus said:


> What I'm looking for is a way to break down the touch barrier in a way that she enjoys.


Do you have any idea why this is an issue?


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

So Married said:


> Do you have any idea why this is an issue?


This simple answer is to take her words at face value - PIV is better, so why bother? Sweaty high school students in the back seats of cars might need to resort to this sort of thing, but married couples have unlimited access to the best invention since sliced bread. She had 3 orgasms last time we were together. We use lube every time without fail, so there is no requirement for her physical arousal beforehand. 

She says it just doesn't feel good. I am nothing if not a willing student, so unless there is a more nuanced reason for avoiding it (a real possibility with my wife), then a resource that claims to give you options for every kind of woman seems like a fair starting point. It's also a semi-respectable third party objective resource to wrap the subject in a larger context of normality instead of just the whining of a single frustrated male in her bedroom.


----------



## So Married (Dec 18, 2020)

Cletus said:


> I am nothing if not a willing student, so unless there is a more nuanced reason for avoiding it (a real possibility with my wife), then a resource that claims to give you options for every kind of woman seems like a fair starting point.


It's commendable that you are so caring and putting in such effort.

I just wondered why it doesn't feel good but maybe just personal preference. I I hope you both find what you need.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

So Married said:


> It's commendable that you are so caring and putting in such effort.
> 
> I just wondered why it doesn't feel good but maybe just personal preference. I I hope you both find what you need.


Thanks. If it really comes down to personal preference and not just entrenched ignorance, then I have to concede. But before you learn calculus, there are a lot of problems you cannot solve until you learn calculus.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

For me, the sexy thing seems to be the intent. I want to make my partners scream. I want to exhaust them. I want to make them vibrate and smile. 

Anyone who wants that for me turns me on. 

Oddly enough, i find it to be very rare. 

I have a wife, two girlfriend's, and one boyfriend. Or maybe two boyfriend's? I sometimes wake up with one of my neighbors. I kiss him sometimes, but we haven't done anything sexual yet. 

If i have sex with someone, i want them to enjoy it. Like, really enjoy it. 

I am rarely sexual anymore. Despite my relationships...

I probably wouldn't follow any advice.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

I know you said OMG thing would be mainly for you but do try to stick with it as it may benefit you both later in life.


Cletus said:


> This simple answer is to take her words at face value - PIV is better, so why bother?


That was pretty much us, except other things/touches weren't a hard no for her, just PIV worked so well. That is until PIV no longer worked so well. Fortunately for us both one day when she was about 45 cunnilingus clicked for her. 10+ years on we're both glad to have an expanded repertoire.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

CharlieParker said:


> I know you said OMG thing would be mainly for you but do try to stick with it as it may benefit you both later in life.
> 
> That was pretty much us, except other things/touches weren't a hard no for her, just PIV worked so well. That is until PIV no longer worked so well. Fortunately for us both one day when she was about 45 cunnilingus clicked for her. 10+ years on we're both glad to have an expanded repertoire.


I have often wondered what will happen when ED sets in later in life. We have no other options right now. Guess I'll get an implant? Cunnilingus is an absolute non-starter - too much ick factor for her.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Cletus said:


> *I have often wondered what will happen when ED sets in later in life.* We have no other options right now. Guess I'll get an implant? Cunnilingus is an absolute non-starter - too much ick factor for her.


This would be a good conversation to have with her.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Blondilocks said:


> This would be a good conversation to have with her.


On questions like this, I married an ostrich. It has come up indirectly over the years, waved off with a shrug of "we'll figure it out".


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

I just checked this site out, thanks for the link. Some interesting information there.


----------

